# Help!!! Breeder mistake



## tjc0308 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi,

Last week I picked up my Maltese puppy thinking it was a girl. The breeder had made a mistake and accidentally gave me the boy puppy. She felt bad and offered to switch them right away but I was already too attached to the boy to give him back. She knew I was upset and offered to let me get the girl and keep the boy for free. 

This is my first dog and I am a college student, so I'm not sure if I can handle having two dogs. Does anyone have two Maltese and any advice on this? I'm not sure if having two would be good (so they have company while I'm at school during the day) or if it would be double the work. 

I'm not sure I'm ready to have two dogs, but I also feel like I would regret not picking up the little girl too. :/

Thanks so much!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it is fair to trade if you really want the girl, but in your place I would not want to have two now. If you have already bonded w/the guy, just take it that he is the one you were "supposed" to have all along! Enjoy!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly, for me, two puppies are simply too much. I recommend sticking with one, but that is just based off my own experiences. We just added a second dog, our first is a year and a half old and if it wasnt for dh helping me out I would be pulling out my hair.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I think it is fair to trade if you really want the girl, but in your place I would not want to have two now. If you have already bonded w/the guy, just take it that he is the one you were "supposed" to have all along! Enjoy!


Agree


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> if it wasnt for dh helping me out I would be pulling out my hair.


I am going to jump right in here. As someone who intended to have one new puppy and a second many months later - and, happily, ended up with two from the the same litter, unplanned and within a short time, I can tell you that if I didn't have DH to help it would be very difficult. It is good for them to be a pair, but most certainly, it is double the work - or more. 

Having two has been unbelievably wonderful for my family but we also spend a great deal of time at home. I can't imagine training two, socializing them separately as well as together, bathing and drying two and everything else without help. My experience had been with long-haired cats - so I was accustomed to the grooming and expected it. 

I also started out ONLY wanting a girl, and was not convinced when a very reputable breeder told me that I would never regret having a boy. We have two boys and we adore them. But again - we have a life that is very settled and revolves around being home. Since you asked for advice, mine would be to keep the puppy that you have bonded with and enjoy him. JMO


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd just keep the boy if I were you. 
I wanted a girl malt but ended up getting a boy and I am so happy I did - boys are great!


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a boy, wanted a boy, and couldn't love him more BUT be very honest with yourself. If your heart was set on a girl then I would go get her and return the boy or you may always question yourself, sounds like you still want the little girl. If you have already formed an attachment to the little boy and in your heart know that it doesnt matter them keep him.

And remember 'free' dogs are never free so consider the double the financial responsibility and more perhaps and all of the extra work they require. 

Good luck !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How in the world did the breeder give you the wrong puppy? Was he shipped to you? How long did you have him before you realized you got the wrong puppy? I am trying to wrap my head around how such a mistake could happen.

I would definitely not even consider getting a second puppy in your situation. Read this article and I think you'll realize how difficult it would be:

01 Two Puppies or One? - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

My first Maltese was a girl and I have a little boy now. I just love the little boys and I am sure you will, too. If your heart was set on a girl, though, it is the breeder's responsibility to make it right.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think that if you have bonded with the boy then keep him, move forward and know that he is the puppy you were meant to have, even if you thought you wanted a girl. I can not imagine being a college student and caring for one little puppy, let alone two...and then the expense.

You may look up on-line. There are many good articles which caution against getting litter mates. As an aside, I also don't understand how the breeder could have made such a mistake. 

Whatever you decide, good luck and post pictures!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am with Marj in wondering how this happened. I'm with Sandi in saying the boy was meant to be yours. Boys are wonderful. Two puppies are not only quadruple the work, but double the expense. Think about the fact that you will have to pay for vet check, shots, spay and neuter twice at the same time.

Now, most breeders charge more for a girl than a boy...at the very least you are probably due a refund for the difference.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

.... Yep, my Gussy definitely has an extra part there that Gracie does not :w00t:

Kind of wondering, as well, how this happened.... cuz yeah... Basic anatomy here! Boys are different than girls :HistericalSmiley:

That aside....

I would suggest meditating on this really hard on which puppy you really want. Perhaps like someone else said - this may be the universes way of bringing you the puppy you were meant to have  ... They say we get the dog we need, not necessarily the one we want....

But if in your heart you know you must have a girl, then you should probably do a switch and soon.

I'd discourage getting both puppies. It is like having twins! And anyone who has had twins knows that is not like having two babies...it's close to having three babies! LOL

Training, house breaking -- all that takes twice as long with two puppies. And yes - puppy expenses are twice as much.... and puppies are expensive.

If you have your heart set on a girl but love the boy so much and want to keep him. I'd suggest asking the breeder if you can have first pick and discount on a litter down the line - a GIRL puppy - and then train your little boy first.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I did get two puppies at the same time, but I am home all day, and I've had many Maltese and Yorkies in my life. I'd keep the boy(they're great) and if later in the future, you want another fluff, you can get a female.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> How in the world did the breeder give you the wrong puppy? Was he shipped to you? How long did you have him before you realized you got the wrong puppy? I am trying to wrap my head around how such a mistake could happen.


Yeah I just don't even know how this is possible. I too have to ask how long did you have him before you realized the error? I'm just curious since you've bonded. But oh well...here's an article I highly recommend you take time to read:

Problems Associated With Adopting Two Puppies at the Same Time - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> I think it is fair to trade if you really want the girl, but in your place I would not want to have two now. If you have already bonded w/the guy, just take it that he is the one you were "supposed" to have all along! Enjoy!


I agree with Sandi. Boys are as sweet as girls. The only difference is that for boys you don't find cute dresses.


----------



## tjc0308 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers! 

I have now had him since Sunday night and it was Monday when the breeder realized I had the wrong puppy. I realize that less than a week is really not a lot of time for the dog to attach to me, but he is so happy in my house with my family members that I would feel terrible sending him back - he is a really good dog and this was not his fault. 

I also understand that this dog is not "free" (of course there will be several expenses), but the breeder realized she made a very expensive and emotional mistake and is doing everything she can to make it right - I just can't make the decision. 

I still just feel like that girl in particular is meant to be mine, but I wouldn't give up the boy so I would either have to pass on the girl or take both. I'm terrible at making these decisions because I am a sucker for animals and don't want to regret my decision either way.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yeah I just don't even know how this is possible. I too have to ask how long did you have him before you realized the error? I'm just curious since you've bonded. But oh well...here's an article I highly recommend you take time to read:
> 
> Problems Associated With Adopting Two Puppies at the Same Time - Whole Dog Journal Article



Great article  can you go visit the other puppy and see how you feel about her personality and then decide on one? I would highly discourage getting both especially given your stage in life-- the worst thing to do is get both and then not be able to train and socialize properly ( or worse, have to give one or both back or away  ). I'm glad you sought advice here! keep us posted!


----------



## tjc0308 (Jun 15, 2012)

The other thing I should mention is that I'm at my parents' house for the summer (both of them want me to get both dogs :/), but I am home full-time so if I were to get two, now would be the best time as I am home all day every day to train them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

tjc0308 said:


> Thanks for all your answers!
> 
> I have now had him since Sunday night and it was Monday when the breeder realized I had the wrong puppy. I realize that less than a week is really not a lot of time for the dog to attach to me, but he is so happy in my house with my family members that I would feel terrible sending him back - he is a really good dog and this was not his fault.
> 
> ...


So you had the puppy for over a day and didn't realize it was a boy instead of a girl? The breeder called you to tell you the mistake and that's how you found out you had a boy instead of a girl? Just asking for some clarification. So after just one day, you felt you were bonded to the puppy and felt he was a good fit with your home/family that you didn't want to get the puppy that was intended for you right away...on Monday?

Did you read either of the 2 articles suggested to you?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM. I can totally understand your feeling like you don't want to give back the male, I would not be able to do that either. I also understand that you had your heart set on the girl. You have to do what you think is best for your situation right now. If you honestly feel you can handle two then maybe you should consider doing so....do what your heart tells you. There is no right or wrong in whatever you choose to do. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Sylie's advice was excellent---you mentioned "an expensive mistake" so maybe the breeder would return the difference to you. That would be ethical. 
Personally I don't think you have an ethical right to keep both of them, even if the breeder made a mistake. 
I also think Crystal's questions above are good. If you only had the dog one day or even a couple you must have noticed that it was the wrong gender? So maybe you both made a mistake?
I hope you will think seriously about what the right thing is to do. Are you seriously looking for good advice? If so, I believe you have found it here.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll throw my two cents in. I have 3 maltese. It is alot of work and financially too. I do not have any help from my family in their grooming or vetting. I work 40 hours a week and still able to spend quality time with them. I have 2 boys and 1 girl. I love them all. My boys are supper sweet as is the girl. I would listen to your heart and like you said meditate on it. Grooming is a constant job daily. I had 2 puppies at the same time for potty training. Whew glad that stage is over, but again it is work, but it can be done. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I understand your confusion. Like the others, am a little confused on how you didn't notice almost immediately that it was boy. It may work for you to have two puppies right now but will it work for you in the fall when you go back to school? Where will the pups live and who will care for them consistently when your back in school? I think everyone's concern is that you don't take on more then you can handle and then one or both of them loose the home they know because it is too much work (believe it or not it happens more then you think). You need to think past the summer and into the future on how this would work. As this is a lifetime commitment. 

I thought I would share my story. Shortly after got Opey, I decided I wanted a second Maltese so he would have a pal while I went to work during the day. I lined up the puppy with a breeder and I was set to get him but then I started thinking about Opey and our relationship. Him and I went every where together. It was easy with him but it wouldn't be easy with two pups. So I decided not to get the second puppy and called the breeder and told her. I didn't want my relationship to change with Opey. I'm glad about the choice I made. I now have two dogs because I met my husband who also had a dog and I'm happy to have both of them but I am still happy with the decision I made years back about not adding another Maltese to my family. It wasn’t the right time to have two pups. We will add another Maltese to our family one day soon.  

Maybe it is better to give yourself more time with your new boy puppy and see how you again in another week or so.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry that this happened to you!!! Do you mind if I ask how old this puppy is? 

If this were me and the boy puppy was working out in your household - I would keep the boy and pass on the girl. Not all temperaments are the same and they vary greatly even in a single litter. If your boy is adaptable and you are happy with him, I can understand not being able to send him back!

I would expect though for the breeder to reimburse you the difference in cost (since females are typically more than males) It seems like a very careless mistake (and by 12 weeks, i know which puppy is which but younger, they can look the same)

If you don't think you can handle two, then definitely think about it. Any chance your parents would want to keep one of the puppies, if you got both?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I did two puppies at once but you really have to have the time since you're dealing with training two.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Unless you planned on breeding your dog, why was your heart so set on a girl. Male puppies are just as sweet and affectionate as females. When I got my little guy, I didn't go to pick out my puppy with a preference for a male or female. I actually told the breeder NOT to tell me which was which so I could base my choice on the puppies personality, not on its sex. I ended up with a little male and I couldn't be happier with my choice. I just love him for who he is.


----------



## tjc0308 (Jun 15, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> So sorry that this happened to you!!! Do you mind if I ask how old this puppy is?
> 
> If this were me and the boy puppy was working out in your household - I would keep the boy and pass on the girl. Not all temperaments are the same and they vary greatly even in a single litter. If your boy is adaptable and you are happy with him, I can understand not being able to send him back!
> 
> ...




Thanks for being so understanding about this! This is my first dog so I believed the breeder that it was a girl and didn't even think to check to make sure. He is 12 weeks. The breeder is reimbursing me for the boy. I, too, am thinking of just keeping one puppy for now - I just feel like I'll always have that thought that I should have taken the girl too. But at this time in my life, one puppy is probably best. My parents wouldn't keep one for me because they work full time whereas I will only be in graduate classes for three hours a day and will have much more time to dedicate to the puppy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say "kudos to your breeder!" 
This is the thing about a really good breeder, they stand behind their babies & their reputation speaks for itself!


----------



## tjc0308 (Jun 15, 2012)

I've wanted a female Maltese since I was about 15 (I'm 23 now) and I finally am stable on my own to have one, so I guess I just wanted a female because that's what I have always had my heart set on. It's not so much wanting a female now...It's more about how much I wanted that particular girl puppy (through the pictures and videos I saw of her as she grew up (the two puppies look so similar in both of their pictures, so I had no idea I had the wrong dog just by looks)). The boy dog is already such a good companion and I wouldn't return him for anything, so it's nothing about not wanting a boy. It's just about me wanting that one specific girl dog and knowing that she still doesn't have a home :/



pippersmom said:


> Unless you planned on breeding your dog, why was your heart so set on a girl. Male puppies are just as sweet and affectionate as females. When I got my little guy, I didn't go to pick out my puppy with a preference for a male or female. I actually told the breeder NOT to tell me which was which so I could base my choice on the puppies personality, not on its sex. I ended up with a little male and I couldn't be happier with my choice. I just love him for who he is.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well if it helps, I have 3. Two females and one male. And imho, boys are simply the best. :wub: And each has their own unique personality and temperament. If this little guy has the right personality and temperament for you and your family, I'd say count your blessings that the mistake was made and trust that there was a reason for that mistake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> I agree with Sandi. Boys are as sweet as girls. The only difference is that for boys you don't find cute dresses.


I thought about the cute dresses, too. But, hey ... I have a boy that I wouldn't trade for all the doggies in the world. I thought I wanted a girl until I heard more than once that the boys tend to be a little closer to their Mommy. So, I changed my mind and don't regret my decision at all ... i am in love with my Snowball. :wub::wub:

And, as for clothes ... there are adorable outfits for little boys, too.:wub::wub:

My advise for the IP is to keep the boy if you have already bonded with him. I am confused how the mix-up happened and how it was not caught right away. And, if you do keep the boy ... then, as Sylvia mentioned, I would question the difference in cost between choosing a boy or girl.


----------



## tjc0308 (Jun 15, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I thought about the cute dresses, too. But, hey ... I have a boy that I wouldn't trade for all the doggies in the world. I thought I wanted a girl until I heard more than once that the boys tend to be a little closer to their Mommy. So, I changed my mind and don't regret my decision at all ... i am in love with my Snowball. :wub::wub:
> 
> And, as for clothes ... there are adorable outfits for little boys, too.:wub::wub:
> 
> My advise for the IP is to keep the boy if you have already bonded with him. I am confused how the mix-up happened and how it was not caught right away. And, if you do keep the boy ... then, as Sylvia mentioned, I would question the difference in cost between choosing a boy or girl.



Hi! Thanks for the advice! The breeder has been wonderful about this and is reimbursing all of my money for the boy because of how emotional this has made me. My issue is not at all about keeping the boy or not - I wouldn't give him up for anything. 

My issue is that I fell in love with the other puppy through pictures and videos and felt like that specific puppy was meant to be my dog (regardless of it's gender). I understand that her temperament could be completely different than what I would want, but on the other hand she could be just as good as the boy puppy is - which is why I'm having such a tough time deciding what to do. I can't exactly go meet the girl and see just how the two interact because the breeder is very far from my town and my puppy was shipped. But regardless, my little boy is a doll


----------



## tjc0308 (Jun 15, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well if it helps, I have 3. Two females and one male. And imho, boys are simply the best. :wub: And each has their own unique personality and temperament. If this little guy has the right personality and temperament for you and your family, I'd say count your blessings that the mistake was made and trust that there was a reason for that mistake. :thumbsup:



I completely believed that this happened for a reason! I love my new boy puppy and wouldn't give him up for anything! But I also think way too far into things and think that maybe the breeder is offering me the girl as well as letting me have the boy at no charge for a reason. And maybe there is a reason that I couldn't find my Petco receipt to return all of the pink supplies I bought  I just can't decide if I'm meant to have both!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

tjc0308 said:


> Thanks for being so understanding about this! This is my first dog so I believed the breeder that it was a girl and didn't even think to check to make sure. He is 12 weeks. The breeder is reimbursing me for the boy. I, too, am thinking of just keeping one puppy for now - I just feel like I'll always have that thought that I should have taken the girl too. But at this time in my life, one puppy is probably best. My parents wouldn't keep one for me because they work full time whereas I will only be in graduate classes for three hours a day and will have much more time to dedicate to the puppy.


So you have decided? It sounds like you have here but the following messages make me wonder. 
I am certain the girl can find another suitable home where she will be loved and cared for. . . 
I have been in a different but similar situation and I know your struggle---but try and think about what might be best for the girl puppy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

First of all, I don't blame you for not realizing the mistake in the puppy's sex. When I got my Malt puppy, he had the tiniest winkie I've ever seen and he squatted to pee, not to mention he was so beautiful, he could have easily passed for a female puppy. But anyway...

I completely understand why you are feeling confused and emotional about this decision. I would get both of them if you are able to make the financial commitment to their care. It sounds like you have a lot of time to give, and you don't feel complete without the girl, yet you already love this little boy. So that's the way I'm reading what you're thinking, but only you can make the decision you feel is best


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh goodness, I remember being in college. Please don't get both. I really think it would be a mistake. Boys are awesome and really the only difference is they can't wear the cute little dresses. If your breeder is reputable you can be sure the puppy you don't keep WILL end up in a wonderful home, it is not your responsibility to take both. I think if your heart is set on the girl, you should make the switch immediately. The little boy will be just fine, no harm done. It will be like he took a little vacation. And you'll forget all about the boy once you get the little girl home and love her just as much. But if you love him to bits, then keep him and don't worry about the little girl. She will get a great home. It's never a problem to place a female malt puppy. I have a boy and I am crazy in love with him and the feeling is mutual!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know Crystal asked this earlier, but you never answered, so I will ask it again....

Have you taken the time to read the two articles that were suggested?

01 Two Puppies or One? - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Problems Associated With Adopting Two Puppies at the Same Time - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well this is one for the books! Not a top notch breeder for sure! LOL! But what is done is done. Take the re-imbursment and move on. You wanted a girl, but got a boy. Sounds like what happens for human babies. You adjust. As you have said, you have already bonded to him. As the owner of a male malt, I can tell you there isn't a more cuddly loving dog that a male malt! You will love him!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I can feel through your posts how agonizing this decision is for you. My feeling is that if you don't take this girl you will forever wonder about her and regret that you didn't take her. 15 years ago when I flew to California to take my pick of Cisco's litter, I totally fell in love with one of the girls from that litter. I already had a female at home and had read that the best combination in a multi dog house was male/female. I was also on the waiting list for a male, so I didn't think getting the girl was an option. Now *15 years later, *I STILL think about that little girl. I adored her. Of course I love Cisco to pieces and can not imagine him not being in my life, but I have often wondered what would have happened if I had just pushed a little harder for the girl and been open to a girl/girl combination (which I now have!) Could I have managed three all along and taken both her AND Cisco?????? I'll never know. Soooooooooo, in this case I would say put that little girl on a plane to you right now. I know it goes against what all the experts say about having two from the same litter, but this is a special case, and I have confidence that you can make it work. 

I know you are bonded with the boy, but I do want you to think about this: he has lived with the breeder for 12 weeks. To him, he would just be going home. Many times pet sitters have been with my babies for a week and not felt like they had to keep them forever. If at all possible it would be wonderful to buy a plane ticket, take your boy with you, and go see your girl in person. You would then see if you are as bonded to the girl as you think you are, you would see the boy where he grew up and I think you would then KNOW what to do. This is a lifelong commitment, giving up the girl would be forever....it's worth the cost of a plane ticket. (Maybe Mom or Dad would help with that and one of your parents might go with you to help with the logistics of travel and making the decision.) I have flown to get all three of my babies and twice my mom went with me. (And I'm OLD!) It's really pretty easy.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> I know Crystal asked this earlier, but you never answered, so I will ask it again....
> 
> Have you taken the time to read the two articles that were suggested?
> 
> ...



I truly want to ask this of all the others who are advising to 'go ahead and get the other one'. And then, how much experience do they have with counseling those who jumped in blindly or got bad advice or got incorrect info and can't handle the dog or dogs they got. Have they cried with them when they realize they can't do it and need to re-home them? Have they searched and searched to find the right home? Or worse, watched as the dog or dogs suffer in the wrong home without adequate care or love because the stress is making it impossible for them to even really bond with the dog but won't re-home the dog because they made the commitment.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

tjc0308 said:


> Hi! Thanks for the advice! The breeder has been wonderful about this and is reimbursing all of my money for the boy because of how emotional this has made me. My issue is not at all about keeping the boy or not - I wouldn't give him up for anything.


So am I reading this right, that she gave you ALL your money back so you got the puppy for free? I think that would make my decision VERY easy. You get a little boy love bug and lots of money to spend on accessories!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

StevieB said:


> Oh goodness, I remember being in college. Please don't get both. I really think it would be a mistake*. Boys are awesome and really the only difference is they can't wear the cute little dresses.* If your breeder is reputable you can be sure the puppy you don't keep WILL end up in a wonderful home, it is not your responsibility to take both. I think if your heart is set on the girl, you should make the switch immediately. The little boy will be just fine, no harm done. It will be like he took a little vacation. And you'll forget all about the boy once you get the little girl home and love her just as much. But if you love him to bits, then keep him and don't worry about the little girl. She will get a great home. It's never a problem to place a female malt puppy. I have a boy and I am crazy in love with him and the feeling is mutual!


Well...I do happen to have some pics of Jett in some very cute dresses... 



StevieB said:


> So am I reading this right, that she gave you ALL your money back so you got the puppy for free? I think that would make my decision VERY easy. You get a little boy love bug and lots of money to spend on accessories!


lol...I do like the way you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> I know Crystal asked this earlier, but you never answered, so I will ask it again....
> 
> Have you taken the time to read the two articles that were suggested?
> 
> ...





Crystal&Zoe said:


> I truly want to ask this of all the others who are advising to 'go ahead and get the other one'. And then, how much experience do they have with counseling those who jumped in blindly or got bad advice or got incorrect info and can't handle the dog or dogs they got. Have they cried with them when they realize they can't do it and need to re-home them? Have they searched and searched to find the right home? Or worse, watched as the dog or dogs suffer in the wrong home without adequate care or love because the stress is making it impossible for them to even really bond with the dog but won't re-home the dog because they made the commitment.


:thumbsup: Excellent post, Crystal.

OP, I hope you read the articles and take the advice of the experts.


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

I would keep the boy too. I have a boy maltese and he is the sweetest thing ever! I could not imagine having to train 2 puppies, training one is hard enough!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well...I do happen to have some pics of Jett in some very cute dresses...
> 
> LOL Crystal - I have seen those pics. So I guess in that case there is really no difference between a boy and girl!! Get the boy and dress 'em up however you want! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If this was me, I'd ask the temperament of the girl puppy. The breeder should know if she is more 'busy' or not and if it would be a good fit for you. If it is a puppy that may be prone to separation anxiety, I would rethink things. 

You really sound like a person who doesn't jump into things and I love that you waited to get a puppy until you were prepared for one! There are definitely things to consider though - doubling the cost of everything puppy related is one thing. Double cost for food, vet care, dentals, grooming, etc. If you are financially able to swing that comfortably, I would take that into consideration. If it would be a struggle, I'd personally just stick with the one for now. 

I am impressed that the breeder is refunding your entire cost for this boy. Yes a mistake was made but breeders are human too. He/she admitted to it and they are trying to make it right - that doesn't always happen!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, you sure have been given a lot of good advice. I have to say that the way I feel is not the most popular advice given to you already. I tend to agree with Deb, educ8m. I think a lot with my heart sometimes more than my head and in this situation I would probably be thinking with my heart. That is probably why I have four Maltese. They are a lot of work and also a lot of joy. In my opinion you are not going to feel complete unless you get that little girl. If you can afford to care for them financially then go for it.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've already chimed in once but I will again. Did you say this was your first puppy? Then I would say, whether you go with the boy or the girl, one puppy is more than enough. When I got my Bella, the breeder actually offered her brother to me at no cost because they were hoping that I would incorporate him into the work I do with service animals. I was not tempted for even a nano second. I was so NOT tempted to take on two puppies, let alone a litter mate, that I did not even bother to mention it when posting here on sm. Again, please read the many good articles out there on why litter mates are not a good idea. Good luck and know that there has been a lot of good advice from so many have posted.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I say take what is given to you.

The puppyhood period will last only a year? so what? It will be hard for a year and then you will have 12 year of pure joy. You are young, you can make it.

Don't always go "BY THE BOOK" for God sake.....sometimes you don't have to be Einstein.

And the expenses? You can have the puppies spayed at a local shelter for almost nothing: look it up on the internet, there are all kind of free spay/neuter offers.

And the grooming: you can do it yourself, so what if it is not to perfection like a groomer? nobody will give you a "fine" for not doing a perfect job. 

It's so much fun to groom your own fluffs.

And after one year, when the genetic health guarantee from the breeder expires, buy Pet insurance and if something happens, you have a choice to be covered 80% , 90%, 100%.

Let the puppies have company of each other and be happy .

Listen only to what your heart desire, not what books are dictating.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My first maltese was a boy....Archie. I couldn't love him more if I tried. But I was new to boys and I tend to spoil my dogs terribly. He's housebroken...for the most part....but if it's raining or wet outside, he'll lift his leg and pee on my furniture!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante: - so if you are keeping the boy.....take care to really train him well!!!! The girls...if they make a mistake, at least it doesn't ruin the furniture! 

I won't chime in on what I'd do in your case, because I love and enjoy them so much......well like Lynda has four. :blush: I now have 6 little ones:blush:

Do what's best for you...how's that :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> My first maltese was a boy....Archie. I couldn't love him more if I tried. But I was new to boys and I tend to spoil my dogs terribly. He's housebroken...for the most part....but if it's raining or wet outside, he'll lift his leg and pee on my furniture!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante: - so if you are keeping the boy.....take care to really train him well!!!! The girls...if they make a mistake, at least it doesn't ruin the furniture!
> 
> I won't chime in on what I'd do in your case, because I love and enjoy them so much......well like Lynda has four. :blush: I now have 6 little ones:blush:
> 
> Do what's best for you...how's that :thumbsup:


Yes but you (not sure about Linda) did NOT get litter mates.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Piccolina said:


> I say take what is given to you.
> 
> The puppyhood period will last only a year? so what? It will be hard for a year and then you will have 12 year of pure joy. You are young, you can make it.
> 
> ...


When working full time or in school full time, grooming them yourself is time consuming and exhausting! You may enjoy it, I may enjoy it, but when I'm dead tired I'm not so much enjoying it. And there are times I have to forgo a social or fun event because that is my only free time that week and they need to be groomed. Or I haven't had time with them hardly (well Zoe anyway since the other 2 go with me to the store) and it's not fair to not spend any quality time with her. And on a student's financial level, buying insurance isn't always something you can do. The older they are before you get them insurance, the higher the premium. And in this economy, not everyone can afford pet insurance. Even those with a college degree. And then you have to consider her age. And you are going on the assumption she got from a reputable show breeder who provides a health guarantee. I'm finding that highly suspect because I can't imagine a reputable show breeder making that kind of mistake. At 12 weeks his penis may be tiny but by gosh it's there and it certainly isn't a belly button. And the good breeders know their puppies by just looking at them. They shouldn't have to check the sex when giving to the new owner. How many did this breeder have that she didn't recognize which puppy she was handing over? This makes me highly suspect we are looking at a very large scale byb or puppy mill. So what kind of genetic health problems might this baby have in the future? 

Toy breeds require much attention and tend to get spoiled and treated like babies. What happens when she starts to have her own family? One of the biggest reasons Maltese are surrendered into rescue or shelters is that the owner started to have kids and could no longer give their Maltese the time and attention he/she had come to know and rely on. And sometimes it has caused behavioral problems. We are very fortunate that we have some very mature ladies who are having or have had their first baby here on SM. They have waited until they were a bit older and I feel confident they can manage both baby and Maltese. But I sure would like to hear a bit from them on their advice.

To the OP, no, the 'correct' answer from all the experts is not always the right answer for every single person in every single situation. But the odds are that they are the ones advice to follow in most situations. You've been given some input from 2 very different viewpoints. You will have to make the decision yourself. But at least you have some good things to consider and in the future, you can never ever look back and think, 'gosh I wish someone would have told me'.


----------



## mojomama (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, I just read this entire thread from start to finish! To the OP, so sorry to hear about the situation you're in (I know it must be tough for you).

Having just finished 4 years of a graduate degree after college, I can offer you some prespective. I just got a maltese boy 3 months ago, and he is 5 months now. He sounds a lot like your little guy--great tempermant, easy to train, etc. We just abosolutely adore him. However, there is no denying that the first month or so was really hard work between the potty training (we did both indoor and outdoor training), feeding, and early morning wake-up sessions, not to mention the frequent vet visits for puppy shots. I think without the help of my husband, I would NOT be able to take as good care of Mojo as we have. (And I definitely don't think I'd be able to handle 2 puppies at the same time due to the individualized training and personal attention each one would need!) However, only you can decide if you are capable of such. It seems like your grad school schedule isn't too bad, so perhaps you'll be a better malt mommy than I am:blush:.

Lastly, here is one solution I thought of that hasn't been mentioned. If you REALLY have your heart set on a girl...why not ask the breeder to give you a discount (or full credit) on the next litter of maltese that she has sometime next summer (persumably you'll be on summer break again next year?) If you've taken care of a boy for a full year, you'll know your capabilities of adding another. Plus he will be a bit older and more mature by then so he will require less training (but not less love, of course), and you can focus more training time on the new girl puppy. Does this sound like something you might be able to try? This way, you can sort of have the best of both worlds: enjoy your little boy and decide later if you want to add! 

Either way, keep us posted on your final decision and good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It's true what a lot of people have told you about the expense of 2 dogs. I know that here in Canada, it cost me almost $400 to get Pipper neutered and microchipped, the shots were at least $200, I didn't keep track since they split up his shots because they said he shouldn't be given everything at once being a small dog so it's possible it cost even more than that, and every time he needs to go to the groomers, which is a lot since his hair grows quickly, it costs me $50. Since you are still a student in school I would imagine just paying all this for 1 dog is going to be quite a burden, let alone 2 dogs. Just something to take into consideration.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Piccolina said:


> I say take what is given to you.
> 
> The puppyhood period will last only a year? so what? It will be hard for a year and then you will have 12 year of pure joy. You are young, you can make it.
> 
> ...


Puppyhood lasts more than a year! Bailey is 13 months and still very much a puppy and a work in progress. And I had the luxury of being home with him 24/7.

Sure, you can get your puppy spayed or neutered at the local shelter for less. But you will have to take them to your regular vet for pre op bloodwork (more $$) and accept the type of anesthesia the shelter uses which may not be the safest. If they need any retained baby teeth removed, which most Maltese do, they won't be removed during the neuter at the shelter so that will require a separate procedure under anesthesia by your regular vet which will make it more expensive and riskier than if you'd gone to your vet in the first place.

Yes, pet insurance is a great idea. But you will have a monthly premium and the percentage you pay is only after a deductible. The first several hundred dollars will come out of your pocket. You also have to have the money to pay upfront, then wait for reimbursement. It doesn't cover routine procedures, just emergency or illness.

As a college student, your life is full of uncertainty after you graduate. You may take a job that requires traveling or not be able to find an apartment that accept pets. You may have a long commute or long hours. Your budget may be very tight. Taking on the 15 year responsibility of one puppy at your stage of life will be challenging enough.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

V hd. 5459&!>€**+

So sorry! My one-year-old grandson is here and he got my iPad and posted!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I say keep the boy! Boys are so lovable and you state you are already bonded. Having two puppies can be more difficult for a young person because you may be moving more frequently for a couple of years and some apartments may allow one, but not two. It is also much easier to bring one pup along wherever you go. Love the boy you have and after you are settled in a permanent job and home you can purchase a girl to complete your fluff family!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> V hd. 5459&!>€**+
> 
> So sorry! My one-year-old grandson is here and he got my iPad and posted!


:w00t::w00t:That kid must be brilliant! It took me a yr. to learn to navigate this site. :HistericalSmiley:


:back2topic::back2topic:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> As a college student, your life is full of uncertainty after you graduate. You may take a job that requires traveling or not be able to find an apartment that accept pets. You may have a long commute or long hours. Your budget may be very tight. Taking on the 15 year responsibility of one puppy at your stage of life will be challenging enough.


Not to beat a dead horse, but I'll add a story about a friend of a friend. She got a maltese puppy and after about a year, her work situation changed and she was having to keep the dog crated for 10-12 hours a day. Fortunately she did the right thing and found the dog a new home. But I know that was heartbreaking! When I was in college I didn't always make the most well thought out decisions, got a puppy my senior year. Then of course big dummy signed a lease for an apt that didn't accept pets! So my dog went to live with my parents for a year (thankfully they were always there to pick up my slack). Then I got out, got a full time job, luckily it was close to my apartment and I had roommates to help out. But there's always the "gotta get home right after work to let the dog out", "gotta find someone to take care of him so I can go out of town for the weekend", etc. My point is life changes really quickly when you're young and dogs are a big commitment, a 15 year commitment. Most of the people who have told you "just get both" either are retired, are home most of the time, or have other family members there to help them, not to mention the financial means to care for two dogs. Is this the case with you? If the worst happens and you find yourself in a situation where you do need to find your dog a new home, it's a lot easier to find a new home for one dog than for a bonded pair. It's a lot easier to find a friend to watch one dog over the weekend rather than two. It's a lot cheaper to board one dog than two. It's a lot easier to stick one little dog in your pet carrier and take him everywhere with you than two. Your parents are pushing you to get both but are they going to step in and take them if you can't care for them? My dog was a rescue so his adoption fee wasn't that high, but I have easily spent 3 to 4x that in the 5 months I've had him - and he came neutered and with all his shots! But that's supplies, flea meds, grooming, misc vet bills, etc. Then you think "oh well they'll have each other to play with while I'm gone" but sometimes that means lots of barking which isn't going to work if you're in an apartment (others can speak to this better than I can). You have a lot to consider, beyond just "oh follow your heart and just go get the girl puppy". That sure sounds like a great idea, but make sure you consider what you're signing up for. A lot of dogs that end up rehomed or in rescues were because someone followed their heart, not their head. There will ALWAYS be more puppies, if you decide a year or two from now you really want another, I can promise you there will be a puppy for you. Take the refund the breeder gave you, don't ask for a discount down the road as you have no idea what the future holds, and go buy yourself a really FANTASTIC bag to carry your little baby with you everywhere you go. That is all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but I'll add a story about a friend of a friend. She got a maltese puppy and after about a year, her work situation changed and she was having to keep the dog crated for 10-12 hours a day. Fortunately she did the right thing and found the dog a new home. But I know that was heartbreaking! When I was in college I didn't always make the most well thought out decisions, got a puppy my senior year. Then of course big dummy signed a lease for an apt that didn't accept pets! So my dog went to live with my parents for a year (thankfully they were always there to pick up my slack). Then I got out, got a full time job, luckily it was close to my apartment and I had roommates to help out. But there's always the "gotta get home right after work to let the dog out", "gotta find someone to take care of him so I can go out of town for the weekend", etc. My point is life changes really quickly when you're young and dogs are a big commitment, a 15 year commitment. Most of the people who have told you "just get both" either are retired, are home most of the time, or have other family members there to help them, not to mention the financial means to care for two dogs. Is this the case with you? If the worst happens and you find yourself in a situation where you do need to find your dog a new home, it's a lot easier to find a new home for one dog than for a bonded pair. It's a lot easier to find a friend to watch one dog over the weekend rather than two. It's a lot cheaper to board one dog than two. It's a lot easier to stick one little dog in your pet carrier and take him everywhere with you than two. Your parents are pushing you to get both but are they going to step in and take them if you can't care for them? My dog was a rescue so his adoption fee wasn't that high, but I have easily spent 3 to 4x that in the 5 months I've had him - and he came neutered and with all his shots! But that's supplies, flea meds, grooming, misc vet bills, etc. Then you think "oh well they'll have each other to play with while I'm gone" but sometimes that means lots of barking which isn't going to work if you're in an apartment (others can speak to this better than I can). You have a lot to consider, beyond just "oh follow your heart and just go get the girl puppy". That sure sounds like a great idea, but make sure you consider what you're signing up for. A lot of dogs that end up rehomed or in rescues were because someone followed their heart, not their head. There will ALWAYS be more puppies, if you decide a year or two from now you really want another, I can promise you there will be a puppy for you. Take the refund the breeder gave you, don't ask for a discount down the road as you have no idea what the future holds, and go buy yourself a really FANTASTIC bag to carry your little baby with you everywhere you go. That is all.


:goodpost::good post - perfect:good post - perfect


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We've had dogs of all breeds for many years...I read the articles and according to the experts we did all the wrong things and our two turned out fine. We had only planned on one,but we couldn't choose between the two, we fell in love with them both instantly... immature,I know. We kinda figured we'd each have a fluff to hold and love and share... plus Amy was fading and any day she would go to the bridge, and she did 4 days after we got them...

I could already see their different personalities,even at 4 weeks,so when it came time the next month to pick them up,yeah the breeder let them go at 9 weeks.. We still had a hard time deciding..

Emily and Sasha aren't bonded to each other like they are to each of us. They acted pretty independantly from each other from the beginning...Al and I each worked with them,but it was mostly me. I worked with them individually. They did sleep together with us. Al and I would take turns holding one,then holding the other when he was home since he was feeling Amy's loss at the time and needed a snuggle buddy.

I was home all day and I'd take them out to my studio when I worked so each one would take turns on my lap,some how it worked out that they'd get individual lovin' and maybe that kept them from bonding to each other too much since I was there all day playing or holding them... even now they really don't sleep together,pretty much they sleep on the opposite side of one of us... They get along and play well.

I'm not saying ignore the experts but if you're still in college,two puppies at once is hard work and expensive.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to hear personal stories of those who adopted littermates, or puppies at the same time and it didn't work out. I've read plenty of articles, I want first or even second-hand experience.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

StevieB said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but I'll add a story about a friend of a friend. She got a maltese puppy and after about a year, her work situation changed and she was having to keep the dog crated for 10-12 hours a day. Fortunately she did the right thing and found the dog a new home. But I know that was heartbreaking! When I was in college I didn't always make the most well thought out decisions, got a puppy my senior year. Then of course big dummy signed a lease for an apt that didn't accept pets! So my dog went to live with my parents for a year (thankfully they were always there to pick up my slack). Then I got out, got a full time job, luckily it was close to my apartment and I had roommates to help out. But there's always the "gotta get home right after work to let the dog out", "gotta find someone to take care of him so I can go out of town for the weekend", etc. My point is life changes really quickly when you're young and dogs are a big commitment, a 15 year commitment. Most of the people who have told you "just get both" either are retired, are home most of the time, or have other family members there to help them, not to mention the financial means to care for two dogs. Is this the case with you? If the worst happens and you find yourself in a situation where you do need to find your dog a new home, it's a lot easier to find a new home for one dog than for a bonded pair. It's a lot easier to find a friend to watch one dog over the weekend rather than two. It's a lot cheaper to board one dog than two. It's a lot easier to stick one little dog in your pet carrier and take him everywhere with you than two. Your parents are pushing you to get both but are they going to step in and take them if you can't care for them? My dog was a rescue so his adoption fee wasn't that high, but I have easily spent 3 to 4x that in the 5 months I've had him - and he came neutered and with all his shots! But that's supplies, flea meds, grooming, misc vet bills, etc. Then you think "oh well they'll have each other to play with while I'm gone" but sometimes that means lots of barking which isn't going to work if you're in an apartment (others can speak to this better than I can). You have a lot to consider, beyond just "oh follow your heart and just go get the girl puppy". That sure sounds like a great idea, but make sure you consider what you're signing up for. A lot of dogs that end up rehomed or in rescues were because someone followed their heart, not their head. There will ALWAYS be more puppies, if you decide a year or two from now you really want another, I can promise you there will be a puppy for you. Take the refund the breeder gave you, don't ask for a discount down the road as you have no idea what the future holds, and go buy yourself a really FANTASTIC bag to carry your little baby with you everywhere you go. That is all.


Excellent post. :thumbsup:

FYI, the OP hasn't been here since yesterday afternoon so she may have abandoned this thread anyway.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> I would like to hear personal stories of those who adopted littermates, or puppies at the same time and it didn't work out. I've read plenty of articles, I want first or even second-hand experience.


Well let's see. I have customers that come into the store talking about problems, behavioral issues with their dogs and after asking questions I've found out they are litter mates. There is the couple who have Chi sisters. They are vicious and don't like people period. Not even their owners. They don't want anything to do with any other dog. They want their world to include just the two of them, period. They were taken to puppy socialization class and this was evident at 14 weeks of age. It's only gotten worse. This may be a genetic thing since they came from a puppy mill but it is very much compounded by having the 2 of them together. Then there is the family who has Tzu siblings. Boy and a girl. Still can't get them house trained and they are over 3 years of age. Still have trouble with basic commands. The problem here is it's very difficult to teach things with 2 at the same time. And this is a husband and wife working with them. They do have children too so perhaps things would be a bit different if they could only focus on the dogs. And the dogs are constantly picking up on each others bad habits. And with the Tzu's, they would rather play with each other. They aren't mean or nasty to the humans in the family but they really would rather play with each other. I'm guessing it's because the children are at an age that they can unintentionally cause them discomfort and the Tzu's don't trust them. And I'm also thinking the parents have their hands full with work and children they can't spend as much time bonding with them so they have bonded more with each other. I doubt this would be the case if they only had one because dogs are social and want to be with someone. These Tzu's are in serious jeopardy of losing their home because they still haven't got house training down. Then there are my customers who got two little Cocker Spaniel girls. This is a couple in their 40's, no children, and finances are not an issue. I'll talk about them along with another couple who are also in their late 30's early 40's with no kids and also financially very secure. They got 2 puppies from the shelter that are a mix of unknown origins. Both couples have come in on a regular basis with frustrations on house training and basic obedience training. I tell them having a puppy is a lot like having a baby. In some ways it's easier to have a puppy then a baby. But in other ways it's easier to have a baby then a puppy. Both women have admitted to crying and found much relief and comfort when I told them having puppies is just has hard as having a baby. But they are having double that. And they have husbands who also wanted both puppies and are helping. But it's very difficult to train 2 at the same time. As puppies their attention span is very short and they are constantly distracting each other. In both of these cases, there is a very strong bond between the dogs but not that it seems to overshadow the bond with their humans. I'm guessing because there are 2 people to 2 dogs and they dote on them from the minute they get home in the evening to the minute they leave for work the next day. And I do think basic obedience can happen if the humans are consistent and persistent because it is taking much longer then normal. Both couples have had the puppies well over a year now and are still trying to get house training and basic obedience down. And I also would not be surprised if they never really ever learned much in the way of basic obedience and are never fully house trained. But given the age and financial status of the humans, replacing carpet and furniture every so many years won't be an issue. I pray that none of the dogs ever develops a true behavioral issue because it will make it extremely difficult for anyone to try and deal with a behavioral issue if they don't have basic obedience down. For example say 2 litter mates become reactive towards other dogs. They take them for a walk and here comes another dog on a leash walking towards them. The litter mates react. The owners are going to have a very difficult time redirecting them and then trying to work on that behavior because they have nothing to ask them to do once they do get their attention off the other dog with the simple 'watch me' command. So the reactivity just feeds between the 2 dogs and escalates to the point they may never go for walks during times or places where they may run into another dog. Simply walking away or stopping until the other dog is out of visual range is not the answer because in their mind, they barked/reacted and they were rewarded by the dog going away. This can happen in any home where there are multiple dogs but at least when you have multiple dogs that have been added to your family at different times, you can work with the newest one individually with puppy socialization classes and basic obedience. So for instance in my household with 3, we will often sit on the balcony overlooking the pond and they all want to bark if someone walks by on the sidewalk. Often it's just one dog who sees the person but all it takes is one dog to bark and the rest all join in. They all know the 'inside voice' command and if they are too distracted to focus and obey, then I call them to me with the 'Come' or 'Touch', ask for a 'Sit' or 'Down' or if they are really revved up I may do the 'Touch' command over and over so they are running between my two outstretched arms to touch their nose to the palm of my hand to work off some of that adrenaline. And they have fun doing it too. And just like bad behavior can spread, so can good behavior. If I can just get one to come and sit so I can praise the heck out of them, then the other 2 want in on that action.  But you can't do that if you can't get even the basic commands accomplished because you have 2 puppies at the same time and they are too distracted and it's too difficult for the human to be diligent and follow through. Last example. An older retired couple with Beagle mixes. A brother and a sister. the boy has his mommy and the girl has her daddy. They each like the others 'parent' but they have clearly chosen 'their' parent. Sounds ok so far. But...there is quite a bit of jealousy or actually resource guarding going on here so that if the wrong parent is giving attention to the wrong one, it can get really ugly. I honestly don't know if this is something that could happen in any multiple dog family but I found it interesting it was with litter mates.

So this is my second hand experience/knowledge after 1 1/2 years in business dealing with a repeat clientele rather then in my old location and dealing with tourists. 





Ladysmom said:


> Excellent post. :thumbsup:
> 
> FYI, the OP hasn't been here since yesterday afternoon so she may have abandoned this thread anyway.



I was thinking the same thing. On both points.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I would like to hear personal stories of those who adopted littermates, or puppies at the same time and it didn't work out. I've read plenty of articles, I want first or even second-hand experience.


My next door neighbors thought it would be "fun" to get beagle puppies for their boys so they brought home 8 week old sisters for Christmas. The puppy moon wore off within a few months and they spent the next two years trying to get rid of them. Problem was, they wanted to keep them together b/c they were bonded so it was really hard to find them a home (I think they would have been fine being separated, but I'm betting the owners felt guilty). Plus they were out of control, no obedience, poorly socialized (all to the fault of the owner). They went into it blindly just couldn't handle two puppies at the same time. They finally found them a home with a relative in Arkansas. Granted they're not maltese, but I think behavior problems escalate when there are two at the same time, like they just feed off each other, and you have to work REALLY hard and be diligent to work with them separately and consistently. And I would imagine this is true with ANY breed. No one's saying it can't be done properly, but there is no denying it does require a LOT more work and commitment from the owner. And if someone's going to take that on they should know what to expect.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

_"Plus they were out of control, no obedience, poorly socialized (all to the fault of the owner)"_

Actually, now that I think about it, this description sounds an awful lot like my kids who were born really close together, so they're almost like litter mates! :HistericalSmiley: So that's first hand knowledge!! But I'll be keeping them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

StevieB said:


> _"Plus they were out of control, no obedience, poorly socialized (all to the fault of the owner)"_
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, this description sounds an awful lot like my kids who were born really close together, so they're almost like litter mates! :HistericalSmiley: So that's first hand knowledge!! But I'll be keeping them.


Celeta you joined right at the time I took a break from forum due to the sudden loss of my father. I'm really going to enjoy getting to know you! :biggrin:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> _"Plus they were out of control, no obedience, poorly socialized (all to the fault of the owner)"_
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, this description sounds an awful lot like my kids who were born really close together, so they're almost like litter mates! :HistericalSmiley: So that's first hand knowledge!! But I'll be keeping them.




THAT'S what's wrong with my skin kids!! Thank you for clarifying it for me! I am willing to rehome one or both of them, if it will better for them. They are about 90% potty trained, only miss the bowl and hit the seat occasionally. Any takers?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these experiences, Crystal and Celeta


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

StevieB said:


> My next door neighbors thought it would be "fun" to get beagle puppies for their boys so they brought home 8 week old sisters for Christmas. The puppy moon wore off within a few months and they spent the next two years trying to get rid of them. Problem was, they wanted to keep them together b/c they were bonded so it was really hard to find them a home (I think they would have been fine being separated, but I'm betting the owners felt guilty). Plus they were out of control, no obedience, poorly socialized (all to the fault of the owner). They went into it blindly just couldn't handle two puppies at the same time. They finally found them a home with a relative in Arkansas. Granted they're not maltese, but I think behavior problems escalate when there are two at the same time, like they just feed off each other, and you have to work REALLY hard and be diligent to work with them separately and consistently. And I would imagine this is true with ANY breed. No one's saying it can't be done properly, but there is no denying it does require a LOT more work and commitment from the owner. And if someone's going to take that on they should know what to expect.



You make a great point. Anecdotally, most of my foster dogs seemed to come as pairs. The reasons were varied, but for sure for some of them it was due to issues with having two feeding off each other and never properly training both. I also had one little guy I adored who was placed in rescue because the owner had gotten litter-mates and decided 3 years into it, that she preferred the more laid back personality of the other brother. :huh:

Anyway, having dogs is a huge commitment and for sure some people can make it work with two at one time, but I hate to see someone decide to get two together because of a mistake such as this one.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> THAT'S what's wrong with my skin kids!! Thank you for clarifying it for me! I am willing to rehome one or both of them, if it will better for them. They are about 90% potty trained, only miss the bowl and hit the seat occasionally. Any takers?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> _"Plus they were out of control, no obedience, poorly socialized (all to the fault of the owner)"_
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, this description sounds an awful lot like my kids who were born really close together, so they're almost like litter mates! :HistericalSmiley: So that's first hand knowledge!! But I'll be keeping them.





LuvMyBoys said:


> THAT'S what's wrong with my skin kids!! Thank you for clarifying it for me! I am willing to rehome one or both of them, if it will better for them. They are about 90% potty trained, only miss the bowl and hit the seat occasionally. Any takers?


Celeta and Laura, you both are hysterical!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I have litter mates and they are now 7 months. They play and fight with each other but there is no question they have bonded with the humans. Sometimes more with my husband when it's bath or brushing time. They are trained to puppy pads and have been since I got them. They slept all night from the first night. They have totally differant personalities. The groomer and my vet asked if I was sure the were littermates. They like compliment each other. I would never want to suggest that all dogs and all people are up to two but I haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I think that if you have bonded with the boy then keep him, move forward and know that he is the puppy you were meant to have, even if you thought you wanted a girl. I can not imagine being a college student and caring for one little puppy, let alone two...and then the expense.


I agree, and I want to re-iterate what someone else said about being in college/grad school. Also, I am wondering, are you in graduate or undergraduate? I think I recall you saying graduate, which is WAY more realistic for having a pup than undergrad!! College is the most irresponsible time of a person's life... :smilie_tischkante: not to mention the most unpredictable as far as jobs/careers go... :blink: And where are you going to be living in the fall when you begin classes? 

I wanted a dog SO BADLY after graduating college and moving to the city and working full time, etc. but I am SO glad I waited til I got my masters, got into my career, got into a stable relationship, and got over my "partying" ways. You can't go out for drinks with your peers after classes because you'll have to go home to let the dog out and feed it and play with it! Just re-iterating this... I am so glad I took everyone's advice and waited til I was "settled down." Even in grad school I would sometimes be on campus all day for classes and I had to drive out to the suburbs from Chicago... not to mention the very late nights and long hours devoted to paper writing, presentations, etc.

Just saying, I couldn't handle all that plus TWO PUPPIES. The thought is insane. Unless you are going to be living at home and getting LOTS of help from your parents. My boyfriend and I adopted a 2 yo Maltese and he is such a handful I can't even imagine how much work a puppy would be... and still I only work about 35 hours a week and get help from the bf and still feel overwhelmed a lot of the time!! Just remember: Puppies = WAY MORE WORK. Good luck!!!!


----------

